# Transformatori >  No ~220V 50Hz 1 fāze uz ~36V 3 fazes un 200Hz.

## defs

Kādreiz krievu laikos esot bijuši tādi pārveidotāji. Un tagad man viens draugs laucinieks rāda aitu cērpjamo,kuram nepieciešams tads pārveidotājs. Patiesība sanak,ka   80W elektromotors jānobaro.Varbūt kāds zina,kur var tadu pārveidotaju iegādāties? Varbūt kādam ir shēma kā tādu uzbūvēt? Paldies!

----------


## guguce

Bija urbmašīnas un cita industriāla tehnika ar 400Hz, 
Spēcīgāka, bet domāta laikam, lai cilvēki nestiepj uz mājām   ::  
Pārveidotājs, kādu es redzēju bija vienkārši 
uz 220V motora ass uzlikts attiecīgs ģenerators. 
Tie jau noteikti visi nopuvuši un 
jātaisa invertors   ::

----------


## defs

Es ar par tādu ģeneratoru biju dzirdejis,bet pats neesmu saskāries. Tāpēc varbūt ir kāda elektroniska shēma.Vajag patiesībā kaut ko vienkāršu,jo lielu naudu tas cilveks nevares samaksāt.

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt tur var motoru kaut kādu savādāku piemudrīt?

----------


## defs

> Varbūt tur var motoru kaut kādu savādāku piemudrīt?


  Nebūs viegli ,jo viņš viss viena korpusa tas verķis uzbūvēts.Es vienīgi iedomajos,ka varētu kādu auto ģeneratoru ar attiecigu pārnesumu no motora piedzīt.Nekas jau lets nesanaks.Ja taisa uz elektroniku,tad pieņemsim,ka 3-f generatoru var uz loģikam uzbūvēt,tad passtiprināt un padot katru fāzi uz savu trafu.Attiecīgi šitād pastirpinātajs atkal janobaro ar kārtīgu barokli.Baigā paļurka sanak...

----------


## AndrisZ

> Es vienīgi iedomajos,ka varētu kādu auto ģeneratoru ar attiecigu pārnesumu no motora piedzīt


 Manuprāt forša ideja. Katrā ziņā nedārga un droša. Nedaudz tik jāpiedomā par sprieguma stabilizāciju.

----------


## Delfins

nebūs lētāk jaunu un savādāku cirpēju?  :: 
Tas ir kā variants.

----------


## GuntisK

Var mēģināt uzbūvēt vienkāršu trīsfāzu ģeneratoru, kam vadības impulsi nobīdīti par 120 grādiem attiecībā pret iepriekšējiem. Shēmu netā papilnam ar vienkāršiem ģeneratoriem, kas izdod ārā taisnstūra impulsus. Motors pats strādātu kā filtrs un kkas līdzīgs sinusam jau sanāks. Sils varbūt, bet priekš cērpjamā jau derēs. Piem. http://rk.foto.radikal.ru/0709/72/fecbd243fab7.gif  Izejā tik jāpieliek vienkāršu draiveri un 6 mosfetus, nerunājot par citiem sīkumiem.

----------


## GuntisK

> Ja taisa uz elektroniku,tad pieņemsim,ka 3-f generatoru var uz loģikam uzbūvēt,tad passtiprināt un padot katru fāzi uz savu trafu.Attiecīgi šitād pastirpinātajs atkal janobaro ar kārtīgu barokli.Baigā paļurka sanak...


 Priekš kam vēl transformatorus izejā?   ::  Ņemam pazeminošo transformatoru, taisngriezi ar kondensatoru, un to visu uz 6 Mosfet jaudas atslēgām. Attiecīgu frekvenci ģeneratoram iestādām un būs izejā ~36v, 3 fāzes pie 200Hz. Vienīgi par dead time jāpadomā.

----------


## guguce

Vēl vienkāršāk pielikt tiristoru atslēgas.

----------


## bbarda

Tas pārveidotājs izskatās kā parasts elektromotors,līdzīgs veļasmašīnas motoram bet nedaudz lielāks,tādu atrast ir grūti,lietoja bijušajās lauktehnikās,PMK,SCO,SPMK.Redzēts ir un lietots bet nekad nebiju pievērsis uzmanību.Agrāk inženieri ne īpaši gribēja tos ģenerātorus ļaut lietot,esot ellīgi bīstami,vecie elektriķi smējās ka ja no 220 ir izredzes dzīvam palikt tad tas agregāts uzreiz noliekot pie līķiem.

----------


## zzz

Paardon, Baarda, no 36 voltiem? Kaut ko nejauc??

----------


## ansius

> Vēl vienkāršāk pielikt tiristoru atslēgas.


 un kādā veidā no 50 hz tu domā 200 dabūt

tehniski vienkāršākais ir traktora ģenerātors (uz 24v) ar palielinātu ierosmes spriegumu lai izejā pie pareizajiem apgriezieniem dod 36V ko piedzen asinhronais motors ar pārnesumu. Invertors nav tas vienkāršakais variants. Esu labojus vienu tādu padomju brīnumu, shēma bija murgaina. bet lai paliek...

----------


## guguce

GuntisK jau uzrakstīja - kā   ::

----------


## Mosfet

> Vēl vienkāršāk pielikt tiristoru atslēgas.


 Derētu  no idejas autora  shēmu.  ::  citādi vārdi....

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK jau uzrakstīja - kā


 Nav tik vienkārši ar tiem tiristoriem. Mosfet tranzistori tagad lēti- kāpēc neizmantot tos? Tiristori (varbūt vēl KY202?  ::  ) lai paliek kādam vienkāršam jaudas regulatoram. 
P.S. Novēlu visiem labi sagaidīt Jauno gadu!  ::

----------


## ezis666

Man tāds ir uztaisīts, kaut kāda krievu auto ģenerators 28V, 15V @3A ierosme no atsevišķa trafa, un to griež vienāzes motorelis 400W@2800apg/min.
Ārā nāk ~33-40V@300Hz, es ar viņu darbinu elektroinstrumentu  ::

----------


## bbarda

> Paardon, Baarda, no 36 voltiem? Kaut ko nejauc??


 Nejaucu,bet kad strādāju PMK nelaprāt mums virpotavai uzstādīja.Veselu stundu inženieris par viņa lietošanu skaloja smadzenes.nezinu cik viņam bija taisnība,bet visu laiku klabināja ka tie nav 50hz bet 200.

----------


## Texx

Man vienreiz viens atnesa salabot to barošanas bloku. Shēmu neatradu baigi grūti bija tajā visā iebraukt. It kā visu salaboju, bet pēc 5 min darbības atkal tranzistori sasprāga. Tad vairāk pēc tam man nenesa.  ::  Vai kāds var izkaidrot ar ko 400 hz ir bīstamāki par 50 Hz?

----------


## bbarda

Nesmu tai lietai pievērsis uzmanību un iedziļinājies,cik tas var būt bīstamāk par 50hz.Kā redzams kad mācījos tai brīdī droši vien būšu kuli kasījis!

----------


## guguce

Nu pa nagiem 50 reižu vietā sit 400 reizes,   ::  
un vēl fāzes.

----------


## krabis

Ko jūs te spriedelējat?
Ņemam gatavu rūpniecisko invertoru, piemeeram firmas Omron, kurš barojas ar vienu fāzi 220 V un dod ārā 3.
Iestādījumos ieliekam max spriegumu 36 V, izejas frekvenci 200 Hz un viss notiek.
ja nu kas var griezties piemeeram EK Sistēmās un tur speciālisti visu pat sakonfigurēs, pašam tik atliks 5 vadiņus pieskrūvēt  :: 

Lēts gan viņš īpaši nav, ap 200 Ls maksā, bet viss tur ir gatavs un ar aizsardzībām visām un garantijām  :: 
Laimīgu Jauno gadu!

----------


## guguce

Labs gan, bet dārgs ar!   ::

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ka bus jasaka tam cilvēkam,lai mekle to traktora ģeneratoru un motoru,ar kuru piedzīt.Ripuļus var uzvirpot,siksnu virsū un tad paliek tikai savienot vadus.

----------


## bbarda

> Nesmu tai lietai pievērsis uzmanību un iedziļinājies,cik tas var būt bīstamāk par 50hz.Kā redzams kad mācījos tai brīdī droši vien būšu kuli kasījis!


 kasījis tomēr nebiju bet galva gan caura palikusi-jo mazāka frekvence jo bīstamāka,pielikuā tas ko pašam nācies kādreiz rakstīt,vecums gan nenāk viens!

----------


## Raimonds1

> ....80W elektromotors jānobaro.


  Nebūs tas par šerpu 80 vatiem?

var pamēģinat ar barošanu tam pārveidotājam  :: 
tālāk 6 tranzistori un pareizs ieejas signāls

----------


## zzz

O, susanjins raimondinsh atkal savaa elementaa. Jau paspeejis aizliet acis tiktaalu ka ziimee triiskaartiigus nedasheemu pusfabrikaatus vietaa kur pietiek ar vienu.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Raimond- da kam tāda shēma vajadzīga kā tu uzzīmēji?   ::  
Ar ģeneratoriem manuprāt nav vērts noņemties. Pa ātro uzmetu nelielu shēmu. Mosfetus vada teiksim IR2130 uz kuru padod vadības signālus no trīsfāzu ģeneratora uz loģikas. Ja būtu tur kāda ražošana, kad tas aitu cirpjamais jālieto visu laiku, tad pareizākais protams būtu ražots frekvenčnieks. Šeit var iztikt ar vienkāršotās shēmas. 
[attachment=0:3m58e9o5]3phaseinverter.JPG[/attachment:3m58e9o5]
Vsje! Eju svinēt, ko novēlu arī Jums!   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Pie tādas jaudas var taisīt šitā.
200Hz ir 500 mikrosekundes uz ciklu.
sadalam uz 50 (labi 48soļiem) viens solis 10mikrosekundes.
ieviešam 8 līmeņu sinusa aproksimāciju un konstruējam kantainu sinusu

sinusa pozitīvo pusperiodu skaitam
 no 16-tā soļa startējam otrā sinusa skaitīsanu, no 32 -trešo

----------


## Texx

Nu tad jau sanāk, ka tā frekvence pati par sevi bīstama nav, vienkārši bīstamība tā, ka līnijas spriegums veidojas lielāks nekā tie 36V un tādēļ jāuzmanās. Rūpnieciskais invertors protams laba lieta, nebūtu nemaz iedomājies,  par tādu naudu tas nav ekonomiski izdevīgi. Tas ko es toreiz redzēju bija izveidots viss uz padomju detaļu bāzes, bija pat kaut kāda aizsardzība. Bez nekādiem kontrolleriem un programmēšanas.

----------


## Tārps

Tos pārveidotājus toreiz sauca par UNFORMERIEM. 
Vislētāk būtu pārtīt to aitu cērpamā motoru. Pats esmu pirms dažiem gadiem vienu tādu pārtinis. Izskaita vijumus un diametru, pēc tam pārrēķina uz 3x400V un 50 Hz frekvenci. 
  Tagad taču ir noplūdes automāti, ko ieslēgt barošanas ķēdē un tā lieta kļūst droša. Tas izmaksās ...nu  tā līdz 50 Ls, bet invertoru bez 70 Ls nedabūsi.

----------


## next

> Tos pārveidotājus toreiz sauca par UNFORMERIEM. 
> Vislētāk būtu pārtīt to aitu cērpamā motoru. Pats esmu pirms dažiem gadiem vienu tādu pārtinis. Izskaita vijumus un diametru, pēc tam pārrēķina uz 3x400V un 50 Hz frekvenci.


 Paaugstinaatu frekvenci lietoja lai ierobezhotos gabariitos un svaraa lielaaku jaudu dabuutu.
Ar 50 Hz nekas labs nebuus.

PS. Visa taa padariishana bija izdomaata lai iznaaktu ilglaiciigi lietojams rokas instruments prieksh aara apstaakljiem. Tamdelj 3faazu motors, taapeec 200 Hz un 36 volti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Skaitītājs      1F1P 1F2P  2F1P  2F2P   3F1P   3F2P
1.*      000000    0000  0000  0000  0111   0111   0000
2.       000001    0010  0000  0000  1000   0111   0000
3.       000010    0100  0000  0000  1000   0111   0000
4.       000011    0101  0000  0000  1000   0110   0000
5.       000100    0110  0000  0000  1000   0110   0000
6.       000101    0110  0000  0000  1000   0101   0000
7.       000110    0111  0000  0000  1000   0100   0000
8.       000111    0111  0000  0000  0111   0010   0000
9.       001000    0111  0000  0000  0111   0000   0000 
10.     001001    1000  0000  0000   0111   0000  0000
11.     001010    1000  0000  0000   0110   0000  0010
12.     001011    1000  0000  0000   0110   0000  0100
13.     001100    1000  0000  0000   0101   0000  0101
14.     001101    1000  0000  0000   0100   0000  0110
15.     001110    1000  0000  0000   0010   0000  0110
16.     001111    0111  0000  0000   0000   0000  0111
17.**   010000    0111  0000  0000  0000   0000  0111
18.     010001    0111  0000  0010  0000   0000  0111
19.     010010    0110  0000  0100  0000   0000  1000
20.     010011    0110  0000  0101  0000   0000  1000
21.     010100    0101  0000  0110  0000   0000  1000
22.     010101    0100  0000  0110  0000   0000  1000
23.     010110    0010  0000  0111  0000   0000  1000
24.     010111    0000  0000  0111  0000   0000  1000
25.     011000    0000  0000  0111  0000   0000  0111
26.     011001    0000  0010  1000  0000   0000  0111
27.     011010    0000  0100  1000  0000   0000  0111
28.     011011    0000  0101  1000  0000   0000  0110
29.     011100    0000  0110  1000  0000   0000  0110
30.     011101    0000  0110  1000  0000   0000  0101
31.     011110    0000  0111  1000  0000   0000  0100
32.     011111    0000  0111  0111  0000   0000  0010
33.*** 100000    0000  0111  0111  0000   0000  0000
34.    100001    0000  1000  0111  0000   0010  0000
35.    100010    0000  1000  0110  0000   0100  0000
36.    100011    0000  1000  0110  0000   0101  0000
37.    100100    0000  1000  0101  0000   0110  0000
38.    100101    0000  1000  0100  0000   0110  0000
39.    100110    0000  1000  0010  0000   0111  0000
40.    100111    0000  0111  0000  0000   0111  0000
41.    101000    0000  0111  0000  0000   0111  0000
42.    101001    0000  0111  0000  0010   0111  0000
43.    101010    0000  0110  0000  0100   1000  0000
44.    101011    0000  0110  0000  0101   1000  0000
45.    101100    0000  0101  0000  0110   1000  0000
46.    101101    0000  0100  0000  0110   1000  0000
47.    101110    0000  0010  0000  0111   1000  0000
48.    101111    0000  0000  0000  0111   1000  0000

 1.*   000000    0000  0000  0000  0111   0111  0000
 2.    000001    0010  0000  0000  1000   0111  0000

1.*      sākas 1 fāzes 1 pusperiods
17.**   sākas 2 fāzes 1 pusperiods
33.***  sākas 3 fāzes 1 pusperiods

----------


## GuntisK

Vecīt-Tev darīt nav ko?   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Pārskatot žurnālus atradu shēmu UMFORMERAM, ja nu kādam tas vēl interesē un nav vēlēšanās būvēt invertoru. 14.lappusē ir aprakstīta konstrukcija. Ceru, ka noderēs.  :: 
[attachment=0:qxeljlfo]2004-03.pdf[/attachment:qxeljlfo]

----------


## defs

> Tos pārveidotājus toreiz sauca par UNFORMERIEM. 
> Vislētāk būtu pārtīt to aitu cērpamā motoru. Pats esmu pirms dažiem gadiem vienu tādu pārtinis. Izskaita vijumus un diametru, pēc tam pārrēķina uz 3x400V un 50 Hz frekvenci. 
>   Tagad taču ir noplūdes automāti, ko ieslēgt barošanas ķēdē un tā lieta kļūst droša. Tas izmaksās ...nu  tā līdz 50 Ls, bet invertoru bez 70 Ls nedabūsi.


  Paklau,ja Tev ir interese,varbūt tad varu piedāvāt haltūru? ja esi ar mieru,tad runaju ar īpašnieku par konkrētu cenu. Es uz Ventspili varu to verķi aizvest,citu reizi savākt pēc laika.Vēl tikai janoskaidro,vai viņam maz ir 3 fāzes majās? Citādi varbūt jātin uz 220,tad ar kondensatoru. viņam jau tik un ta būs vieglak,nekā ar rokām aitas cirpt  :: 
 Originali virsū bija rakstīti kaut kādi 11800 apgriezieni minūtē,bet kaut vai mazāk sanak,tas nekas.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tin kā gribi, vairāk par nepilniem 3000 apgr/min ar 50Hz no asinhronā dzinēja izspiest neizdosies. Tad vēl arī jaudas zudums...
Pareizāk būs tās 3 fāzes un 200Hz kautkā tomēr iegūt un nečakarēt aparātu.

----------


## Tārps

Pārtīt varu, bet par tiem apgriezieniem , ja pa taisno - tiesa,  vairāk par 3000 nebūs. Līdz 16000 apgriezieniem ir unversālajiem motoriem. Tas ir nu teiksim putekļu sūcēja dzinējam. Vajadzētu zināt tā motora jaudu un ja iespējams, modeli tam cērpamajam. Varētu kādos vecos katalogos paskatīties, varbūt ko arī atrod.Tad jau arī to fāžu jautājums atkristu. Dikti jau aizdomīgi liekas tais laikos tādi apgriezieni ar tā laika gultņiem un citām iespējām, bet nu kas zin ..... Tam, ko pirms laika pārtaisīju, tādu apgriezienu nebīja. Vai zini, kā tādi apgriezieni kauc ... ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tātad - 3 divpolāri barošanas avoti, 2x3 tranzistori pastiprinātāja, ne slēdža režīmā un katrs tranzistors saņem uz bāzes  no 0 līdz 8 vienībām* caur pretestību slēgumu.
Pretestības vietā var ieviest 3 atsevisķus trafiņus - katru savai fāzei.

----------


## Tārps

Atradu , liekas, tavu aparātu. Saucas ЭСФ-1Д  vai ACT-36.  Patiesi strādā komplektā ar unformeru. Unformers ir  ИЭ-9403. Pajautā pēc tāda tantei GOOGLEi. Tur pils krievu internets ar tādiem , un baigi lēti - pat interneta veikalā.

----------


## zzz

Taadi "izgudrotaaji" kaa raimondinsh sagraava padomju savieniibu no iekshpuses.  ::

----------


## defs

> Pārtīt varu, bet par tiem apgriezieniem , ja pa taisno - tiesa,  vairāk par 3000 nebūs. Līdz 16000 apgriezieniem ir unversālajiem motoriem. Tas ir nu teiksim putekļu sūcēja dzinējam. Vajadzētu zināt tā motora jaudu un ja iespējams, modeli tam cērpamajam. Varētu kādos vecos katalogos paskatīties, varbūt ko arī atrod.Tad jau arī to fāžu jautājums atkristu. Dikti jau aizdomīgi liekas tais laikos tādi apgriezieni ar tā laika gultņiem un citām iespējām, bet nu kas zin ..... Tam, ko pirms laika pārtaisīju, tādu apgriezienu nebīja. Vai zini, kā tādi apgriezieni kauc ... ?


  labi,kada orientējošā cena par tīšanu? Es tiem cilēkiem varētu piezvanīt un pateikt,šad un tad sanak braukt uz Ventspili,tad varētu aizvest. Tā pārveidotaja sūtīšana nebus lēta,ne katrs Krievijas veikals ari suta uz LV.

----------


## bbarda

Pagoglē tepat Rīgā ar pārtin no 200 uz 50,nepiefiksēju adresi,biju garāmejot lasījis par tādu lietu.

----------


## defs

> Pagoglē tepat Rīgā ar pārtin no 200 uz 50,nepiefiksēju adresi,biju garāmejot lasījis par tādu lietu.


  Man uz Ventspili vieglāk un tuvak braukt,turklāt nebūs speciali transporta izdevumi.

----------


## Tārps

Nu, ja tie 3000 apgriezieni apmierina, tad tādus mazus motorus tinu par 20 Ls.

----------


## Raimonds1

Te shēma 8 dažādu spriegumu padošanai no skaitītāja uz pārveidotaju sinusuīdas konstruēšanai
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... e57379e1c0
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MM%2FMM74HC138.pdf

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, ja jau tu juuties taa iededzies uz shii paarveidotaaja tjipa "konstrueeshanu" tad taas savas nesakariigaas plaanpraatiibas par paarveidotaaja teemu arii uztaisi dzelziishos un sponsoree zemniekam (ja buusi piedabuujis pie straadaashanas protams). 

Visaadi citaadi tas ir bezjeedziigs, no realitaates atrauts spamchiks par to kaa raimondinsh virtuaali fantazee neracionaali saviikstiitu paarveidotaaja parodiju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas tā nav gan. pie 80w jaudas ar cipariem no 000 līdz 111 dešifrējot uz mikrenes 8 dažādus sprieguma līmeņus un padodot tos uz analoga tranzistora bāzes var konstruēt pavisam smuku un regulējamu 3 fāzu barokli.

----------


## zzz

realitaatee uzbuuvee to smuko 3 faazu barokli peec saviem principiem, izgudrotaaj teoreetikji.

(nee nu, straadaat jau vinsh varbuut vairaak vai mazaak straadaatu. Probleeminja tikai tajaa ka tas buutu baisi neracionaals un nekompetents savaarstiijums ar  suudiigu lietderiibas koeficientu.)

----------


## Raimonds1

2kW jaudai tādu risinājumu nemaz nepiedāvātu, bet izkliedet uz analoga tranzistora radiatora pārdesmit vatu nu gan nav problēma.

tranzistora bāze saņem no cipariska 000 001 010 011 100 101 110 111 dešifrētu virknes pretestību slēgumu ar attiecīgu spriegumu, ko padod uz analoga tranzistora bazes.
Mikrokontrolierim izejā no 6 x 3 izejām 101 000 110 000 000 001 dešifrē 6 atšķirīgus momentānos spriegumus uz 6 tranzistoriem.  Papildus kontroles shēmiņa kontrolē, lai pa pāriem 000 010 būtu pareizi saskaņots, ka ja ir lielāks par 000 uz viena, tad uz otra obligāti ir 000.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tavi bazaarinji par sho teemu joprojaam ir totaali bezjeedziigi.  :: 

Nemaz nerunaajot par to ka tu te briizhiem reklamee un verveele par logjikas sheemaam un tad atkal saac piesaukt mikrokontroleri (kurus, kaa bauma kliist, pats nemaz totaali nemaaki programmet?  ::  )

Muldonja tu esi, raimondinj.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nav nekadu problēmu pasūtit šo bezgala sarežģīto produktu. Speciālistu piedāvātā price/performance optimālajā varianta. Prateji varētu reālā laikā  šeit iepostēt programmu, kam vajag.

----------


## zzz

Bezgala sarezgjiitaa probleema pilniigi feini un adekvaati zemnieka vajadziibaam bija atrisinaata Gunta ieposteetajaa linkaa - elektromotors ar mashiinas gjeneratoru un mazliet piemaaniitu regulatoru, lai aaraa naaktu 36 V. Viss, ieriice vienkaarsha kaa cirvis, raimondinja virtuaalaas, smagi liikaas fantaazijas nakuj nevajadziigas nevienam. Tikai shim jau absoluuti nepielec vinja vaariishanaas bezjeedziigums.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tomēr atgādināšu, kā šādi var saveidot funkcionējošu un viegli regulējamu iekārtu.

----------


## zzz

> Nav nekadu problēmu pasūtit šo bezgala sarežģīto produktu. Speciālistu piedāvātā price/performance optimālajā varianta. Prateji varētu reālā laikā  šeit iepostēt programmu, kam vajag.


 Eeee, par sho davai siikaak?  ::  Pasuutiit kam? raimondinsh pats sho savu nejeedziigo savaarstiijumu izgatavot speetu? Jeb shis te taisiijaas izsniegt vadoshus dizaina noraadiijumus izgatavoshanai un programmeeshanai citiem speciaalistiem?

Ja peedeejais  - tad, raimondinj, aplauzies - nav tavi nesakariigie fantazeejumi nevienam vajadziigi.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Un tātad - 3 divpolāri barošanas avoti, 2x3 tranzistori pastiprinātāja, ne slēdža režīmā un katrs tranzistors saņem uz bāzes  no 0 līdz 8 vienībām* caur pretestību slēgumu.
> Pretestības vietā var ieviest 3 atsevisķus trafiņus - katru savai fāzei.


 Mani interesētu viens- kā tu normālu asinhrono motoru zvaigznē vai trijstūrī slēgtu, pievienotu savai shēmai? 
(mani nepamet doma, ka izbijušais ārsts-narkologs lieto ko aizliegtu...  ::  )

----------


## AndrisZ

Te ir gatava shēma. Atliek tikai salodēt.
http://www.un7ppx.narod.ru/device/pow8.htm
Izejā gan nav sinusoīda, bet tas arī nav nepieciešams.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā nu galīgi nebūs sinusoīda, pat ne tuvu.

----------


## zzz

Lai motors sapraatiigi normaali grieztos, sinuss nemaz arii nav nepiecieshams, izgudrotaaj.  :: 

Protams tev raimondinj ir pamats apvainoties uz sheemu no zhurnaalinja radiomurzilka, kuru autors sakombineejis no raimondinja miiljajaam senlaiciigajaam logjikaam un prastiem tranzistoriem. Ne viss tajaa ir perfekti, tomeer saliidzinot ar raimondinja nesakariigajiem murdzinjiem  tas ir gandriiz vai inzheniera maakslas shedevrs.  :: 

Tur piemeeram uzskataami un smuki ieriiveets raimondinjam degunaa ka shaa idiotismi par trijiem atseviskjiem divpolaarajiem baroshanas kanaaliem ir plaanpraatiigi un nevajadziigi. Pieleca tas tev beidzot, innovaator?

Kaada velna peec Tesla un Doljivo-Dobrovoljskis izgudroja triisfaazu mainjstraavas sisteemas, ja "izgudrotaajs" debils raimondinsh gadsimtu veelaak neapjeedz to pamatus?  ::

----------


## defs

Jautājums tagad tiek risinats tāda veidā,ka tiks pārtīts motors,cena to lauku puisi apmierina, viņam arī majās ir 3 fāzes.Tagad gaidu telefona Nr. no mūsu motortineja...

----------


## zzz

Es personiigi diezko neparakstiitos uz portatiiva mitros apstaakljos uz dziiva lopinja lietojama instrumenta paartiishanu uz 220 3 faazeem pat ar visiem aizsardziibas automaatiem, plus veel dies zina kas tur galaa buus ar motora griezshanaas aatrumu un jaudu peec paartiishanas.

Bet nu whatever, vinja shtruments, vinja izveeles. Peec rezultaata ieguushanas, uzraksti kaa epopeja beidzaas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau trīsfāzu pārveidotāja diskusijai būtu jābūt apmēram tādai:
1. Kādi apmēram ir zudumi, darbinot tranzistoru pastiprinātāja režīmā un uz tā kā uz pretestības izkliedējot jaudu - iegūstot modificētu sinusoīdu?
2. Vai var samazināt zudumus, izmantojot tranzistorus kā slēdžus un vairākus barošanas avotus ( atsevišķus taisngriežus)?
3. Vajag vai nevajag izmantot papildus trafiņus katrai fāzei un kādai jābūt to jaudai pie 50 - 100 - 200Hz?
4. Analogajā variantā tranzistoram pie bāzes slēgt 3 pretestības, kuras komutē loģika vai mikrokontrolieris vai 8 pretestības , kuras komutē "3 to 8" dešifrators? Kuram slēgumam ir kādas priekšocības?
5. Kādi ir "3 to 8" vai "4 to 16" pārveidotāji, kuriem ir kādi slēgumi un ka ar tiem darbināt tranzistoru? Kā nogādāt loģiskos signalus pie bāzes, kā izmantot optisko atsaiti?
6. Kā ir ar kantainu impulsu un trīsfāzu motora darbību, var kaut ko mainīt ar kādu RC vai tranzistora papildshēmu?
7. Kāda ir programma "3 to 8" variantam ar 48 soļiem uz vienu sinusa ciklu vienai un trijām fāzēm?  Kāds būtu optimāls mikrokontrolieris? Kāda būtu papildus atmiņas shēma? Kā nodrošinat regulējamu frekvenci - diskrēti vai ar analoga RC ģeneratora potenciometru?

Tas gluži nav tas, kas gatavas shēmas, bet tas satur dažus no daudzajiem jautājumiem, lai šādus projektētu.

----------


## M_J

Nu ja - didaktiski izglītojošos nolūkos vēl varētu izvērst diskusiju par iespējām šādu verķi būvēt kā A-klases lampu pastiprinātāju. Bet vai vajag? Ir zināms, kā šādas lietas pašreiz pasaulē taisa un, ja jau kaut ko analizēt, tad šos risinājumus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var analizēt gatavus risinājumus un var veidot jaunus. Un no paša sākuma - 4 līmeņu kantaina ""sinusoīda", kā to aprakstīt, ieprogrammēt un saveidot.  Jau minētajma A klases stipreklim un stipri daudz enerģiju tērējošam pasākumam - metināšanai, reizēm enerģijas patēriņš ir nebūt ne pirmajā vietā, bet gan attiecīgi skaņas un šuves kvalitāte.  

Protams, lieljaudas pārviedotājos tranzisotru pastiprinātāja režīmā neliks, bet  var meģinat likt vairākus slēdža rezīmā un izmantot pāris atsevisķus dažāda sprieguma avotus.

----------


## Tārps

Kāpēc izgudrot no jauna riteni , ja tas jau izgudrots . Nu kaut vai varētu iesākt ar šo   http://www.nst-tech.com/index.php?lay=s ... &Id=330499

----------


## defs

> Es personiigi diezko neparakstiitos uz portatiiva mitros apstaakljos uz dziiva lopinja lietojama instrumenta paartiishanu uz 220 3 faazeem pat ar visiem aizsardziibas automaatiem, plus veel dies zina kas tur galaa buus ar motora griezshanaas aatrumu un jaudu peec paartiishanas.
> 
> Bet nu whatever, vinja shtruments, vinja izveeles. Peec rezultaata ieguushanas, uzraksti kaa epopeja beidzaas.


  Strādās jau sausā kūtī,nevis laukā,kad lietus līst.Un vēl variants,ja bail no elektrības,varbūt tīt uz 36V, bet 50Hz,lai saglabātu 3000 apgr./min. Lai ir mazāk apgriezienu,nekā būtu uz 200Hz,lai strādā lenak. Tas patreiz ir lētākais un stabilākais variants. Būvēt pārveidotaju nav tas racionalakais,tas arī var teorētiski kādreiz pateikt "čau" un aita paliek puscirpta.

----------


## zzz

Nu nez, mani lauku radi shaadaa gadiijumaa neuzskatiitu par sarezhgjiitu piemest mashiinas gjeneratoru pie motora ar siksnas paarnesumu.

Abet raimondinju vienkaarshi vajag eitanazeet.  :: 

Shis ir palaidis garaam savas dziiviites lielo shansi maacoties par miikstgalviiti psihologu-narkologu. Buutu gaajis normaalu inzheniera izgliitiibu ieguut, buutu dabuujis kursa projektinjus rakstiit un analizeet jautaajumus. Tikai kursa projektinjos par muljkjiigiem un neracionaaliem risinaajumiem shim liktu suudiigas atziimes ka shnjakst.

----------


## defs

Mašīnas ģeneratoru varētu,bet tas arī maksā + motors,kas griezīs arī jāpērk.

----------


## zzz

Parasti lauku saimnieciibaa ir ieksheejaas rezerves ar dazhaadaam saimnieciibaa noderiigaam lietaam, un gjenerators vispaar no luuzhnjiem celjaas.

Vai citiem vaardiem - ja cilveeks ir iekolhozojis padomjlaika aitu ceerpamo, tad gan jau vienu otru motoru arii, un nemaz nav jaaskrien uzreiz jauns pirkt.

----------


## next

> Lai ir mazāk apgriezienu,nekā būtu uz 200Hz,lai strādā lenak. Tas patreiz ir lētākais un stabilākais variants. Būvēt pārveidotaju nav tas racionalakais,tas arī var teorētiski kādreiz pateikt "čau" un aita paliek puscirpta.


 Veelreiz atkaartoju, frekvence vajadziiga lai ieguutu jaudu.
Idejas par paartaisiishanu uz 50Hz - zemee nosviesta nauda, neglaabjami sabojaats instruments un tava reputaacija.

----------


## Tārps

Visiem parastiem mūsdienu mašīnu maiņstrāvas ģeneratoriem ir 6 poli katrai fāzei. Ģenerators atdod nomināljaudu pie 4500 - 5000 apgr/min. Varētu jau vēl ņemt 24V . Tas mierīgi ražo pāri par 40V, ja to neierobežo, bet kur ņemt sprieguma regulatoru ? Atkal jābūvē pašiem. Ģenerators arī jājauc ārā un jātaisa tie maiņstrāvas izvadi. Tad nu elementāri parēķinam par frekvenci un visu pārējo. Teorētiski ideja laba, bet praktiski ?  
    Tie cērpamie oriģināli bija paredzēti cirpšanai ganībās, kad traktors ar jūgvārpstu griež ģeneratoru strāvas ieguvei (cirpšana + apgaismojums) un tad unformers savukārt taisa tos 3x36 V 200Hz šķērei un parasti ne vienai vien.
    Tiesa, jaudas kritums ir paredzams, pārejot uz 50Hz, bet to daļēji var kompensēt lietojot mūsdienīgos materiālus. Toreiz tina ar ПЭВШО vadiem, bet tagad ar ПЕВ-2. Varēs ielikt vairāk un resnāku.
    Nu, lai būtu pilnīgi droši, var lietot diferencālautomātu ar noplūdes strāvu 3 mA. Ar tādiem ārzemēs tiek apgādātas vannas istabas, piemmēram. Un viņi tur tik pat kā nepazīst pazemināto spriegumu. Gribēju pasūtīt 12V kontaktu ligzdas priekš rokaslampām -- nav.

----------


## zzz

Taarps - paarmainjas peec iepaziisties ar Gunta ieposteeto linku. Gjenerators un regulators nav probleema un ir taalu no taam shausmaam, ko tu centies uzmaaleet.

----------


## Tārps

Ja jau esam aizgājuši līdz tādam primitīvismam, tad kapēc neņemt asinhrono motoru(vienfāzu vai labāk 3f), uzmontējam uz viena pamata ar cērpamo motoru un abus motorus savienojam ar siksnas pārvadu. Pie tam piedzenamajam motoram uztaisām 4x mazāku skriemeli nekā dzenošajam un viss būs štokos ar frekvenci cērpamajam , ar jaudu un drošību. Tiem cērpamajiem taču motors stāv blakus vai ir kur augšā pakarināts, bet ar grizējinsrumentu to savieno lokanā vārpsta.

----------


## abergs

> bet ar grizējinsrumentu to savieno lokanā vārpsta


 ...un kāda problema vārpstu griezt ar fleksi? Jauda 300w līdz 2kW, apgriezieni apm 11 500 rpm.
Nodeg viens "ķīniešu brīnums", nopērk nākošo...  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Nav gan teikts kāds tas cērpjamais ir, bet varētu būt šāds:

----------


## Texx

Nu nezinu man tas pēc baisa murga izklausās staipīt līdzi divus klamburus vēl taisīt vajadzīgā izmēra skriemeļus ar siksnu. Vieglāk to unformeri nopirkt vai uztaisīt no linka. Tas oriģinālais vismaz bija normāla izmēra un somā ieliekams.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pie tik mazas jaudas tikpat labi varētu taisīt no 12 voltu aķa un 3 atsevisķiem trafiņiem.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, atraujies no sava suuraa "darba" virtuaali "projekteet" paarveidotaaju un atbildi nabaga beernam edza135, kursh grib uzzinaat, kur dabuut sheemas kautkam forsham (piedaavaa savu uuberinnovatiivo, pasaules nenoveerteeto gaismeni, piemeeram)  :: 

Un tur to "diskuteejamo" jautaajumu paladzinju tu biji iedrikjeejis taapeec, ka pats esi galeeji nekompetents tos izanalizeet, vai kaads tur bija taveejais meerkjis?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir piemēram tāda mikroshēma kā reiz šim pasākumam
TDA8571 
Var sākt rakstīt kodu, kas jāsaņem uz pastriprinātaju ieejām 3 fāzu pārviedotājam.

12V barošana kā reiz atrisina drošības un mobilitātes problēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Ar tevi Raimond tiešām nav kautkas labi.  ::  
Ko tu tur no auto pastūža mikrenes ceri izgatavot? Frekvenču pārveidotāju? Būtu vēl ieteicis uz lampām un komutējošiem relejiem taisīt.   :P
(starp citu-nevienas reālas konstrukcijas no tevis tā arī neesam sagaidījuši. ZZZ vot piemēram bija ielicis strādājoša frekveņčmēra bildes un aprakstu, a tu? )

----------


## zzz

> Var sākt rakstīt kodu, kas jāsaņem uz pastriprinātaju ieejām 3 fāzu pārviedotājam.


 Var saakt un pats tad raimondinj arii saac to dariit.  :: 

Vieniigais forumu gan atbriivo no katra mikro soliisha, ko juuties pa tuksho izfantazeejis, un publicee tikai gala rezultaatu - reaali izgatavotu straadaajoshu aparaatu. Vot tam tad vareesi drukaat dizaina aprakstus kaut ljenjina rakstu apjomaa. 

Tavas virtuaalaas fantaazijas - NAKUJ, raimondinj.

----------


## bbarda

Raimond tu esi inovatīvs cilvēks piezīmē klāt shēmai iztrūkstošo daļu tur kur jautājuma zīme,

----------


## ezis666

Tur vajag PWM , un starp 3~tiltu un kondensatoru kādu nelineāru pretestību, lai diodes neizsper un ieslēgšanas slēdzis ilgāk kalpo.Vēl vajag kādā vietā atgriezenisko saiti tranzistoru strāvas un izejas sprieguma kontrolei un ierobežošanai.

Protams tass viss huiņ...var caur t3 dzīt iekšā taisnstūri, mož ies...kādu laiku

----------


## Amazons

Nav vienkāršāk uzlikt mazo frekvenčnieku?

----------


## bbarda

> Raimond tu esi inovatīvs cilvēks piezīmē klāt shēmai iztrūkstošo daļu tur kur jautājuma zīme,


  Iepriekšējā shēma darbojas līdz brīdim kamēr laiž mazu signālu. Šitā daļa shēmai strādā betko laist iekšā tr3 tā jau ir problēma,Mēģināju šito bet izlika traņus,aizmirsies jau kas par signālu nāk ārā no plates,pāris gadu atpakaļ biju pametis visu šito novārtā.Pietrūkst man veselais saprāts lai novestu līdz galam.

----------


## Raimonds1

30 soļi uz ciklu, no 10 tā soļa palaiž 2 fāzes up counteri, no 20-tā - 3 fāzes.

Jo tuvāk sinusa forma kvadrātam, jo mazāki zudumi.

----------


## GuntisK

> Jo tuvāk sinusa forma kvadrātam, jo mazāki zudumi.


 Vnk izcils teikums...  ::  
Pirmā bilde izskatās kā uz РК-86 kompīša taisīta. :P

----------


## jeecha

Kaads ir manaami iecikleejies  ::  Varbuut tad vismaz kaadu origjinaalaaku ideju vareeja iesviest, piemeeram 3x D klases jaudas chipi  ::

----------


## bbarda

Raimond,ja tevis zīmētā shēma domāta man tad man jāevakuē vispirms darbnīca un tad var mēģināt,IGABIT traņi ja kas superīgi sprāgst,ne jau par velti ezis666  rakstīja ka starp tiltu un kondensātoru vajadzīga pretestība(Vajadzīga ieslēgšanas brīdī līdz kondiņu uzlādei)

----------


## Raimonds1

Kura brīdī pie jaudas 30W uz fāzi vajag igbt?

----------


## bbarda

> Kura brīdī pie jaudas 30W uz fāzi vajag igbt?


 Apskati shēmu,tas nav frekvences pārveidotājs,tas ir metināšanas invertors(manis ieliktā shēma)tur bez igbit neiztikt.

----------


## next

Rekur nupat uzgaaju video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L75ES...layer_embedded
Vinjiem tie motori diezgan lieli, taatad paarveidotaaji arii pamatiigi - varbuut aitu ceerpamo var darbinaat?
Aprakstaa (www.e-volo.com) gan nekaadu datu nav.

----------

